# How high off the ground should a food and water hopper be?



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

ADR some PVC feed and waterer, trouble is knowing how high to hang them. I'm using chicken nipples for the water and am getting pullets about 6 weeks to laying. I have no clue how tall a chicken is (barred rock, buff Orpington and RIR)


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Edit: We are making not ADR...damn thumbs


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

TJsGirls said:


> ADR some PVC feed and waterer, trouble is knowing how high to hang them. I'm using chicken nipples for the water and am getting pullets about 6 weeks to laying. I have no clue how tall a chicken is (barred rock, buff Orpington and RIR)


Hang the nipples just above their head so they have to look up to drink.

Put the feeder up high so they have to stretch a little to get it.

You will have a lot less waist that way 
Good luck!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't hang mine. I toss the food on the ground in the morning and they drink out of a pool, the babies have a 1 gallon waterer sitting on the ground for them to reach.

Duh : just re-read your post and seen your doing pvc lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i put my feeders so it is level with the back of the smallest bird in the flock
we use 5 gallon buckets with nipples in the bottoms
no more dirty water for my birds!


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*You already have the right advice. If they are verticle nipples hang it above their heads so they stech to reach them. If you use horizontal nipples eye level. Feeders at back height will help to keep trash out of the feeder. *
*Horizontal nipples will mount in pails, PVC pipe or tubing.*


----------

